# Charging New Kindle 2



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

I immediately played with my Kindle 2 yesterday, obviously I didn't charge it like I should. It lost power in a few hours. HOw long do you charge Kindle when you take it from the box?

--Rhonda


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

They say 3 hours.  Watch the light on the bottom of the Kindle...when it turns green, you're fully charged.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahhh... the light turns GREEN when it's fully charged?  Whew.  I kept saying to myself, "That sucker's been plugged in all night and the light is still on??  Isn't it charging properly??"  I have GOT to stop assuming that the K2 does things the same way as the K1.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Well,I didn't give it time to turn green.I did take my son to the doctor, and when she saw it, she was goign to order one. I picked up an internet signal in the back doctor's office room, when my Blackberry couldn't find a signal.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Ahhh... the light turns GREEN when it's fully charged? Whew. I kept saying to myself, "That sucker's been plugged in all night and the light is still on?? Isn't it charging properly??" I have GOT to stop assuming that the K2 does things the same way as the K1.


Make the user guide your next read. But not in bed, it's a real snoozer. 

But do.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I know, I should really spend time with the Guide... maybe if I let the K2 read it to me as I drive to work it'll be less of a chore.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

May I take the time to say that I LOVE having the wireless on all the time.


----------

